# New bearings 525 mag



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried the abec 7 bearings form tg Rocket in a 525mag They are kinda pricey at $40 bucks a pair. Just wondering if they a worth it My stock bearings dont sound bad but ....you know.. upgrades are cool if they are worth it. It's winter for gosh sakes !!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

im like you tracker,its winter and im curious about this upgrade also.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The Rocket Bearings are awesome. I haven't used them in my 525 yet, but I have a set for one of my tournament Abus.  They may be overkill in a strictly fishing reel, but I can't comment on that with certainty.

The real nice thing about them is they come as a balanced pair. Usually you have to buy a lot of bearings to find ones that are well matched. TG takes the work and extra cost out of it.

I'm pretty sure there is someone on the forum that can get them for a better price than that, I'll check it out and let you know.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I've had a set of TG ceramics in my 525 for almost 10 years now. I like them, even in a "fishing" reel. I wouldn't upgrade every reel for fishing that way-- BTW-- I think when I bought them the TG ceramics were ABEC 5, if not mistaken.

$40 a pair is about the norm for a decent set of ceramic bearings, tho some hybrid ceramics can be had cheaper. The ones I run in field reels from BOCA bearings (not TG) are about $21 a piece, or $42 a pair.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

OK everyone thanks for the input. I think I will just clean and relube the originals and save the money for B&B.....beer and bloodworms.  Happy fishing


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I cleaned the stock bearings today and guess what they were packed with green grease. No wonder the reel was so tame. After claening and adding Red Rocket fuel the free spool times tripled. Holding the reel up to my ear when spinning I can tell a diffence in the noise. Not much but its a change. I will do some casting and see if I like the way the stock bearings act if not I will replace them.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Took it out today for a few casts and as expected had to turn the mag setting up. I was setting the control at 2 and getting around 110 yrd and now have it set at six for the same. I had to use a baseball field with a 320' distance to home plate and punched it throught the backstop from the outfield. I need a bigger field !!! This is so cool!!!


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

> I was setting the control at 2 and getting around 110 yrd and now have it set at six for the same


Time to add a few magnets to your reel...chances are you will need it with eight and bait...easy mod....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jersey Dave said:


> Time to add a few magnets to your reel...chances are you will need it with eight and bait...easy mod....


I don't even own a rod that can handle 8nbait. I do most of my fishing from shore in the Chesapeake Bay and there aren't any big breakers or rip tides/strong currents to contend with. So far I haven't ever needed more than 4oz there. When I fish in SC I am always on my brothers boat. Maybe I will get down to OBX this fall and then will need a big heaver.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Took the day off for my B-day today and went out to try some more casting. On my third cast I totally crushed my personal best. I was casting in a field that is 120yrs to the treeline and on the third cast it landed about thirty ft high in the trees. I feel pretty sure if they werent there it would have gone another 20 yrds. My initial goal was to hit 150yrds by spring but I think I will have to change that to something a little further WOO HOO !!!  Many thanks to all of you that have offered tips on reel tuning and casting technique. I would never have reached this point without your advice.

Tracker


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

The 525 mag on the lower settings...it my opinion does very little if anything. If you open the reel and look how the mechnism works you will see how far the mags are awya on "0".....

I doubt many are using this reel for anyting under 4 ozs. I think you will find by adding two magnets you will have more flexiblity and get better results from the reel when changing the weight your are throwing.... 

for my use with the faster bearings running at 0 defeats the purpose of having the Mag capability...and having it magged all the way should be for 8 n bait or worse....and really if you are maxed out on the mag you might as well us a Saltist or Sealine X 30 and add a static mag...you will have a lot more line than the 525 to toss....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

JD I dont have the mags maxed When I first relubed the bearings with RRF I had to turn it up to seven for a few casts then down to six and yesterday had it down to five. This is within two very short sessions Just learning to handle the extra speed the reel has now. It's helping me to refine and smooth out my cast. I do have a saltist 30h and can handle it with the centrifigul brakes ok but I need to use my thumb for alittle extra control


----------



## NC_Tom (Jan 22, 2010)

Big difference in throwing an 8oz weight and throwing 8oz and a chunk....


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

The other factor to debate is the offshore winds,,,unless the wind is at your back...???


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sorry did I not explain that I never need 8nbait. I fished all last year with crosswinds and usually practice with them too. Never need more than 4-5oz where I fish. All the talk about 8nbait is irrelevant, but thank you for your thiughts anyway


----------



## NC_Tom (Jan 22, 2010)

same principle no matter what weight you are throwing with bait it's a whole new ballgame....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

OK Tom What is your point. If you are saying I won't be able to cast that far with bait I already know that . Been fishing since I could stand and I'm 54 but I just started playing with longcasting as a hobby. Why are you bustin my chops like I'm some newbie. I don't get it ??


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tracker- it's always great when you start seeing the lead fly. The 525 is a great reel and I doubt you need to add any extra magnets to it, for what your doing in the bay. 

In fact the 525 is more than sufficient, and you may pick up some more distance by going to one of the abu 6500 reels like the mag elite-- still plenty of reel for the bay, but will also get you a tad more distance (generally) when field casting-- tho it sounds like you already need a longer field..  

At any rate, don't worry about adding more mags-- it makes no sense to speed the reel up with thinner oil, just to slow it back down with more mags.

You are the best judge of whether or not the reel is fast enough for you, and as long as you're not experiencing serious fluff and blow ups-- you are good to go.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mark G said:


> Tracker- it's always great when you start seeing the lead fly. The 525 is a great reel and I doubt you need to add any extra magnets to it, for what your doing in the bay.
> 
> In fact the 525 is more than sufficient, and you may pick up some more distance by going to one of the abu 6500 reels like the mag elite-- still plenty of reel for the bay, but will also get you a tad more distance (generally) when field casting-- tho it sounds like you already need a longer field..
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, I already own 2 Blue Yonders and a Mag Hi Speed. As soon as I feel I have wrung the most distance out of the 525 I can get I plan to start working with them for some serious distance


----------

